# crane collapse in the Netherlands



## TJacobs (Aug 9, 2015)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/dutch-crane-collapse-demolishes-houses-least-20-injured-n403251


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 9, 2015)

Proof stoopid crosses international borders.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Aug 9, 2015)

That setup didn't come close to handling the load.


----------



## Msradell (Aug 9, 2015)

Here are 2 more stories with some additional pictures that show the aftermath including overhead shot: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33770903, http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3186692/Shocking-new-footage-Dutch-crane-crash-left-houses-flattened-shows-terrified-people-running-lives-buildings-collapse-them.htmlhttp://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3186692/Shocking-new-footage-Dutch-crane-crash-left-houses-flattened-shows-terrified-people-running-lives-buildings-collapse-them.html. The story also have a follow-up on the injuries and in reality no one was injured which is certainly a miracle when you look at the pictures.

I've been involved in a lot of crane work and anytime that you are setting up on an unstable, surface such as the barges were, things get really interesting in a hurry sometimes. Even when you are sure that you have sufficient capacity the unknowns of on plan for movements can cause things to change rapidly.


----------

